# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box تحديثات :  New UB Extended released V1.0.7 - 03/08/2012

## mohamed73

*New UB Extended released V1.0.7*    World First: Added B5512 (Galaxy Y Pro Duos) code calculation (internet connection needed) and direct unlockWorld First: Added S5300 (Galaxy Pocket) code calculation (internet connection needed) and direct unlockAdded I9300 (Galaxy S III) imei repairAdded I9250 (Galaxy Nexus) unlock and imei repairAdded N7000 (Galaxy Note) imei repair  
Kind Regards
Universalbox Team...

----------


## ameerl

*متابعة رائعة استاذ محمد*

----------


## ramzi

*متابعة رائعة استاذ*

----------


## bil34

مشكووووووووووور

----------

